# Neueres Notebook, geht das???



## spsks (7 November 2006)

Hallo,
wollte mir ein Notebook zulegen.
Die meisten Geräte haben aber keine COM und/oder LPT1 Schnittstelle mehr. Kriege ich damit S5 und S7 über USB-Adapter am Laufen?
Und wie sieht es aus mit WIN XP, vor allen Dingen bei S5?

Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## godi (7 November 2006)

Hallo!

In der Firma haben wir (Instandhaltung) jetzt ein neueren Laptop bekommen mit Win XP Professional. Es ist ein Fujitsu Siemens Lifebook E8110. Der besitzt sogar eine Serielle Schnittstelle noch.
S7, WinCC flex, ProTool lite macht überhaupt keine Probleme aber bei S5 stürzt der Laptop manchmal ab. Keine Ahnung warum.
Adapter verwende ich von USB auf MPI von Siemens und von USB auf TTY von Deltlogic.

godi


----------



## georg28 (8 November 2006)

Also bei mir hat das vor 2 Jahren über einen usb RS232 adapter geklappt.
du must nur in der Systemsteuerung von windows beachten, dass der usb adapter die com Stelle 1 oder 2 zugewiesen bekommt.
Wenn es eine ältere Step 5 Version ist könntest du eventuell Probleme bekommen


----------



## Cliff (8 November 2006)

HP hat noch Notebooks mit serieller Schnittstelle!
Speziell wenn man noch teilweise mit älteren Steuerungen, bzw. deren Projektier- Software 'herum machen' muss, geht kein Weg an einer Onboard- SS vorbei...

Gruss Cliff


----------



## Ralle (8 November 2006)

Ja, hp funktioniert prima, hab seit 1 Woche ein nw8440 mit serieller Schnittstelle.


----------



## MatMer (10 November 2006)

vielleicht könntest du, wenn vorhanden, auch ein Virtual PC drauf installieren dann dürfte S5 auch keine Probleme machen, wenn du es z.B. auf 2000 oder noch älter laufen lässt, 
jedoch konnte es dort sein das ab und zu der COM Port nicht erkannt wurde, meine ich mal hier im Forum gelesen zu haben.


----------



## spsks (10 November 2006)

Hallo,
danke für Eure Antworten.
Noch habe ich kein neues Notebook, da muß ich noch die Lage peilen.

Auch wie man dann zum USB-Port die serielle Schnittstelle zuweist,
das weiß ich auch noch nicht.

Bis zum Kauf dauerd evtl. noch was, und dann muß ich mich mal reinhängen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## maxi (10 November 2006)

Die Dell Latitude sind da auch sehr gut.
Vom Komvort aber eher mittel.

Schön siend die 17 Zoll Siemens mit TFT.
17 Zoll und eien richtig gute Grafikkarte ist halt zum arbeiten schon wichtig


----------



## siamwalla (12 November 2006)

Ich arbeite mit verschiedenen Rechnern z. Teil Maxdata oder auch IBM.
Bei allen funktioniert der USB-Adapter ohne Probleme.
Ich habe auch verschiedene Adpterhersteller getestet, alle ohne Problem bei S5 und S7 sowie Omron
Allerdings mußt du darauf achten daß der richtige COM-Port eingestellt ist


----------



## spsks (1 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
hatte heute schon mal hierauf gepostet, aber ich finde es nicht wieder.

Habe mir über ebay ein Adapter USB > Seriell gekauft. Klappt aber nicht.
WIN98SE und XP finden keine Treiber auf der beigelegten CD.

Anderer Adapter USB > LPT funktioniert tadellos.

Kennt jemand ein funktionierenden Adapter, der auch nicht so teuer ist. Will das Teil privat gebrauchen. Der über ebay kostete incl. Versand 10€.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## kirk42 (1 Dezember 2006)

Der bei E*** für 39€ funktioniert tadellos. Meinen günstigen den ich vorher hatte war nicht an laufen zu kriegen.

Gruss ThomasF


----------



## spsks (1 Dezember 2006)

@ kirk42

Hallo,
könntest Du mir genaueres von E*** mitteilen?
Hier werden doch dauernd Firmennamen und Bezeichnungen genannt.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Woldo (1 Dezember 2006)

kirk42 meint vermutlich den bei ebay erhältlichen Adapter (z.B. ebay- Artikelnummer: 150063089342) für 39,95 + 2,50 Versand.
Wird von einer Firma Horter&Kalb aus Bayreuth vertrieben und soll mit Step7 funktionieren.
Schau mal unter www.horter.de


----------



## spsks (1 Dezember 2006)

@ Woldo


danke für den Tipp.
habe mal eine Mail da losgelassen und mach nach dem Preisunterschied gefragt. Einmal 40 und dann 119 Euros ist doch ein Unterschied.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## kirk42 (2 Dezember 2006)

Ja, richtig, den Adapter meine ich. Funktioniert mit Step7 und anderer  Software einwandfrei (verwende Siemens MPI-Adapter).


----------

